# A special message from Livinwright Farm...



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

http://livinwrightfarm.weebly.com/

Click the link to see the message


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

thats neat


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

why the rolling eyes?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> why the rolling eyes?


Not rolling !!! Not at all !! That is me feeling flattered and it looks so pretty what you did !!! Just Ohhh .. that is soooooooo pretty look ! 
Sorry ... for the confusion !!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay  no worries.. they really need an "aww" smiley on here... or anywhere for use on forums actually.

Thanks. The picture is one that Nan took... and all the photos on our website were taken by us.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay  no worries.. they really need an "aww" smiley on here... or anywhere for use on forums actually.
> 
> Thanks. The picture is one that Nan took... and all the photos on our website were taken by us.


O.k. now I feel better .... they really do need one ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Livinwright.

Like the message.  Very brilliant color leaves but then again New Hampshire is one of the places to go to see the Fall Change.    

Also really like the way you updated your Website.  Amazing pics showing off your herd.  

K


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Livinwright.
> 
> Like the message.  Very brilliant color leaves but then again New Hampshire is one of the places to go to see the Fall Change.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Double thanks!  Nan took the picture of the leaves.

And triple thanks!  Jaqui takes most of the pictures of the animals.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Livinwright.
> 
> Like the message.  Very brilliant color leaves but then again New Hampshire is one of the places to go to see the Fall Change.
> 
> ...


Totally agree , your herd is lovely looking !!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww... Thanks!

We will have kids for sale in winter of 2012!


----------

